# [FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE] CARP over bridge interface



## fr33man (Sep 2, 2013)

Good day!

I have a problem with bringing up _the_ carp0 interface over _a_ bridge.

My system:

```
[CMD]gate2# uname -a[/CMD]
FreeBSD gate2.2reallife.com 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     [email]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

ifconfig:

```
[CMD]gate2# ifconfig bridge0[/CMD]
bridge0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 02:69:55:df:7b:00
	inet 192.168.0.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	id 00:15:17:44:78:26 priority 32768 hellotime 2 fwddelay 15
	maxage 20 holdcnt 6 proto rstp maxaddr 100 timeout 1200
	root id 1c:7e:e5:76:e2:00 priority 16384 ifcost 2000000 port 1
	member: igb1 flags=1c7<LEARNING,DISCOVER,STP,AUTOEDGE,PTP,AUTOPTP>
	        ifmaxaddr 0 port 2 priority 128 path cost 2000000 proto rstp
	        role alternate state discarding
	member: igb0 flags=1c7<LEARNING,DISCOVER,STP,AUTOEDGE,PTP,AUTOPTP>
	        ifmaxaddr 0 port 1 priority 128 path cost 2000000 proto rstp
	        role root state forwarding
[CMD]gate2#[/CMD]
```

Adding _the_ _CARP_ interface:

```
[CMD]gate2# ifconfig carp0 create[/CMD]
[CMD]gate2# ifconfig carp0 vhid 6 pass pass 192.168.0.3/24[/CMD]
[CMD]gate2# ifconfig carp0[/CMD]
carp0: flags=8<LOOPBACK> metric 0 mtu 1500
	inet 192.168.0.3 netmask 0xffffff00
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	carp: INIT vhid 6 advbase 1 advskew 0
[CMD]gate2# ifconfig carp0 up[/CMD]
[CMD]gate2# ifconfig carp0[/CMD]
carp0: flags=9<UP,LOOPBACK> metric 0 mtu 1500
	inet 192.168.0.3 netmask 0xffffff00
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	carp: INIT vhid 6 advbase 1 advskew 0
[CMD]gate2#[/CMD]
```

As you can see, carp0 is not running. And in /var/log/messages I see:

```
Sep  2 21:54:10 gate2 kernel: bridge0: promiscuous mode enabled
Sep  2 21:54:10 gate2 kernel: ifa_del_loopback_route: deletion failed
Sep  2 21:54:10 gate2 kernel: ifa_add_loopback_route: insertion failed
Sep  2 21:54:41 gate2 kernel: in_scrubprefix: err=65, prefix delete failed
Sep  2 21:54:46 gate2 kernel: ifa_del_loopback_route: deletion failed
Sep  2 21:54:46 gate2 kernel: ifa_add_loopback_route: insertion failed
```

So the questions are:

Am I doing something wrong?
Is it real to bring up _the CARP_ interface over _the_ bridge?
Merci


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2013)

Please upgrade to 9.1 or the release candidate for 9.2. FreeBSD 9.0 has been end-of-life for a while.

[thread=40469]Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions[/thread]


----------



## fr33man (Sep 3, 2013)

Merci, upgrade to 9.1-p6 worked for me


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2013)

Did it also solve your carp issue?


----------



## fr33man (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry, I was wrong. The update doesn't help me. The carp interface now is up and running, but the kernel log shows me:

```
gate kernel: bridge0: carp is not supported for this interface type
```
And at gate1 and gate2 the carp interface is the master. So if I ping a virtual address, two gates send me replies. 

So, it doesn't work


----------

